# DIY brushless hub motor & controller



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Moved from the EV wiki...

*I would like to find ideas, instructions how to build a prototype 2-10kw brushless hub motor & controller using scrap materials commonly available from Napa, Home Depot, Radio shack, etc. I am a handyman, inventor, so this would be a learning project for me. They would be mounted in a DIY push trailer so I can test it without getting stranded. Ultimately my plan would be to power a three wheel vehicle under 1000 lbs or a motor bike. I have calculated that the hub motor of a vehicle travelling at 60 mph with 24 inch tires needs to rotate at about 1000 rpm. I would be interested in learning how to get max power at such low rpm.

Erik
(erik)


----------



## JRK5150 (May 18, 2008)

This idea sounds very similar to the open source wheel motor project. You might want to check out that thread for ideas. Also, 3dplane, here on diyelectriccar has built similar motors, so you may want to send a PM. He seems very helpful and I'm sure he wouldn't mind giving a few tips. 
Good luck!

-John


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes! like JRK5150 said please read that thread (even though a lot of read) to find out what we have to deal with. If you want to get the theory down and practice small scale building, go to rcgroups.com and there is a section called electric motor design.(tons of info). Any specific questions welcome.( if I can help) Barna


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

check out the smart drives on youtube video .these are about 2kw motors that are easy to control permanent magnet brushless direct drive washing machine motors .


----------



## sbarnes (May 17, 2008)

I'm currently designing a 1kW brushless DC outrunner motor, using the stator from an old 70hp outboard engine. It's designed to be as simple as possible, and I'm currently trying to persuade the tool room guys at work to make the machined components.

I'll let you know how I get on!

Steve


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Steve!
Does that stator have 18 arms by any chance? I have one laying around but never built it as I already have a motor that size ( about 5" dia.stator) that just sits around. A lot more than 1KW could be pushed out of something that size.I know you say you are currently designing it but any clue yet what number of poles and what winding pattern,number of turns etc.you gonna shoot for?.The only larger 18 arm motor I built I went with 24 poles and wound ABC. It ran my bicycle with authority until the mosfets fell off the controller (LOL)(poor one ounce controller). Just curious!
Aeroscott!
Yes that is the F&P washing machine motor that I need to get my hands on (a couple) so I can figure out a winding scheme and replace the mags with neos and see if by then we have a controller for it.For some reason it looks like they are more available "down under". ( I live in central florida not much wind so nobody that I know plays with these) I don't know about easy to control.. they are already playing hard to get..(for me)
Barna


----------

